# Ronaldo vicino al Manchester City.



## admin (24 Agosto 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Cristiano Ronaldoè vicino al passaggio al Manchester City.

*Ma si parla anche di PSG QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/clamoroso-ronaldo-al-psg-con-messi.106786/unread


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2021)

visto che Florentino non lo rivuole, restano i due Manchester a sfidarsi


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Agosto 2021)

Non ė giusto, la Juventus deve goderselo fino al ultimo giorno.


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ė giusto, la Juventus deve goderselo fino al ultimo giorno.


Ora andranno di Gabriel Jesus ho letto.


----------



## Maximo (24 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Cristiano Ronaldoè vicino al passaggio al Manchester City.
> 
> *Ma si parla anche di PSG QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/clamoroso-ronaldo-al-psg-con-messi.106786/unread


Pensa se dovesse restare come mi auguro alla Juve, sarebbe una bimba ad orologeria


----------



## Zenos (24 Agosto 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Pensa se dovesse restare come mi auguro alla Juve, sarebbe una bimba ad orologeria


Non rimane,la prossima in tribuna lo mettono...


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ora andranno di Gabriel Jesus ho letto.


In che senso? Lo prendono in cambio?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Cristiano Ronaldoè vicino al passaggio al Manchester City.
> 
> *Ma si parla anche di PSG QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/clamoroso-ronaldo-al-psg-con-messi.106786/unread


Mi auguro di no, spero rimanga alla juve fino alla fine del suo contratto


----------



## Prealpi (24 Agosto 2021)

Vogliono proprio liberarsene ad ogni costo


----------



## Pit96 (24 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Cristiano Ronaldoè vicino al passaggio al Manchester City.
> 
> *Ma si parla anche di PSG QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/clamoroso-ronaldo-al-psg-con-messi.106786/unread


Non vorrei essere un tifoso dello United in questo momento


----------



## eldero (24 Agosto 2021)

Non so, finchè non vedo Guardiola che approva il suo acquisto non ci credo


----------



## Mika (24 Agosto 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Vogliono proprio liberarsene ad ogni costo


E' un salasso economico per la Juventus, CR7.


----------



## eldero (24 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' un salasso economico per la Juventus, CR7.


vero. bisognerebbe sperare resti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Cristiano Ronaldoè vicino al passaggio al Manchester City.
> 
> *Ma si parla anche di PSG QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/clamoroso-ronaldo-al-psg-con-messi.106786/unread


Piccola precisione: è il giocatore che fa di tutto per andarsene. Se ne sbatte altamente dei carcerati, non si è mai veramente ambientato a Torino. E a me questo piace


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ora andranno di Gabriel Jesus ho letto.


Se il city gli da gabriel jesus per cristiano che è palesemente un ex giocatore ormai impazzisco, impazzisco.

Gli deve restare sul groppone alla juve cristina, voglio un nuovo anno di incompatibilità con dybala, con conseguente incazzatura dell'argentino che per tale motivo andrà via anno prossimo a zero.

Se lo cedono crolla tutto questo, dybala farà una stagione della madonna, avranno gabriel jesus e gli si liberano anche 30 netti di monte salari per un colpo last minute funzionale.

Speriamo rimanga. Speriamo ragazzi.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere un tifoso dello United in questo momento


Perchè? Se lo sono goduto nei momenti migliori, Ronaldo ora è più un peso che un valore aggiunto per la squadra...


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2021)

Dybala-Jesus… sarebbe una libidine per gli occhi…

Pep impazzito?


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se il city gli da gabriel jesus per cristiano che è palesemente un ex giocatore ormai impazzisco, impazzisco.
> 
> Gli deve restare sul groppone alla juve cristina, voglio un nuovo anno di incompatibilità con dybala, con conseguente incazzatura dell'argentino che per tale motivo andrà via anno prossimo a zero.
> 
> ...


Pure io spero rimanga alla Juve CR7. Vedere uno come Gabriel Jesus da loro sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè? Se lo sono goduto nei momenti migliori, Ronaldo ora è più un peso che un valore aggiunto per la squadra...


Vedere un loro idolo nella squadra rivale non deve essere tanto bello. Un po' come se verso fine carriera Sheva o Kaka fossero andati all'inter. Non tanto bello da vedere


----------



## mandraghe (24 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Piccola precisione: è il giocatore che fa di tutto per andarsene. Se ne sbatte altamente dei carcerati, non si è mai veramente ambientato a Torino. E a me questo piace




Non solo, anche la Juve lo scaricherebbe volentieri. Praticamente sia il club che il giocatore vogliono separarsi ma non si trovano acquirenti. O meglio, gli acquirenti ci sarebbero a patto che Ronaldo si riduca l’ingaggio, così come la Juve sembra disposta perfino a non chiedere nessuna cifra per il cartellino. Ma figuriamoci se la sanguisuga portoghese rinuncia ad un solo schifoso centesimo che gli spetta.

A me pare che Ronaldo stia mettendo in giro voci per far capire, non alla juve, ma ai potenziali acquirenti che lui vuole spostarsi.

D’altronde col ritorno di Allegri il suo ruolo si riduce. Già a Udine il livornese gli ha fatto capire come tira il vento. In pratica sta facendo lo stesso che fece da noi con Ronaldinho, che silurò in un attimo, senza paura per lo status del brasiliano. Ed era un Allegri alla prima esperienza con una grande squadra. Quindi figuriamoci se oggi si fa problemi a umiliare CR7 per levarselo dalle balle.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2021)

pep non ama cr7, rimarrei stupito da questa operazione francamente.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non solo, anche la Juve lo scaricherebbe volentieri. Praticamente sia il club che il giocatore vogliono separarsi ma non si trovano acquirenti. O meglio, gli acquirenti ci sarebbero a patto che Ronaldo si riduca l’ingaggio, così come la Juve sembra disposta perfino a non chiedere nessuna cifra per il cartellino. Ma figuriamoci se la sanguisuga portoghese rinuncia ad un solo schifoso centesimo che gli spetta.
> 
> A me pare che Ronaldo stia mettendo in giro voci per far capire, non alla juve, ma ai potenziali acquirenti che lui vuole spostarsi.
> 
> D’altronde col ritorno di Allegri il suo ruolo si riduce. Già a Udine il livornese gli ha fatto capire come tira il vento. In pratica sta facendo lo stesso che fece da noi con Ronaldinho, che silurò in un attimo, senza paura per lo status del brasiliano. Ed era un Allegri alla prima esperienza con una grande squadra. Quindi figuriamoci se oggi si fa problemi a umiliare CR7 per levarselo dalle balle.


Disamina giustissima. Allegri non è Ancelotti cioé credo che non sa gestire le super stelle. Allegri è un yes man qunidi se fa la grossa voce con un fuoriclasse assoluto comr Ronaldo è solo perché ha il pieno appoggio dell'agnellino.


----------



## Kayl (25 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Disamina giustissima. Allegri non è Ancelotti cioé credo che non sa gestire le super stelle. Allegri è un yes man qunidi se fa la grossa voce con un fuoriclasse assoluto comr Ronaldo è solo perché ha il pieno appoggio dell'agnellino.


Allegri infatti non lo voleva assolutamente quando fu comprato, lui voleva che investissero a centrocampo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2021)

Mah, Guardiola con CR7. Per me o torna allo UTD o rimane a succhiargli soldi


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2021)

no no no no no deve rimnere dai ladri!!!!!!!!!
sto cesso... ma sono pazzi al city?????
non posso crederci.

se va via altra lezioncina di come ci si libera dei pesi morti per i nostri fenomeni, ma non ci credo non voglio crederci.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Allegri infatti non lo voleva assolutamente quando fu comprato, lui voleva che investissero a centrocampo.


Hai ragionissima ma fare fuori Ronaldo è complicatissimo , ci sono troppi interessi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, Cristiano Ronaldoè vicino al passaggio al Manchester City.
> 
> *Ma si parla anche di PSG QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/clamoroso-ronaldo-al-psg-con-messi.106786/unread


Ma figuriamoci se va al City, Cr7 non lo farebbe mai mica è un Chalanoglu qualunque.


----------



## bambagias (25 Agosto 2021)

La mia domanda è: oggi quale vantaggio avrebbe una squadra ad ingaggiare Ronaldo?


----------



## eldero (25 Agosto 2021)

bambagias ha scritto:


> La mia domanda è: oggi quale vantaggio avrebbe una squadra ad ingaggiare Ronaldo?


All’attuale ingaggio poco. Se sei il city e non ne hai bisogno ancora meno


----------

